

Ask HN: how much of the stuff you own do you really need? - Tichy

With the prospect of a move, I feel more weighed down by all the stuff I own than ever. The inconvenience of moving is one depressing though, another is the thought of leaving a lot of useless junk behind when I one day kick the bucket. Somehow that thought bothers me.<p>So I wonder about tricks for reducing the required stuff?<p>My main "weight" are books - hopefully one day they will be replaced by an ebook reader, but the tech is not ready yet. I am planning a startup to reduce that problem, too. Another thing I would wish for is shelves that could double as transporting boxes, to make the books seem less immobile.<p>Then there are clothes and worse, heavy wardrobes to accommodate them. Maybe a suitcase would be sufficient instead? Or would it just be exchanging one inconvenience (too many clothes) against another (too few clothes)?<p>Another heavy thing is the bed - perhaps switching to a hammock would be a solution, or getting used to sleeping on the ground?<p>Desks - would be superfluous if I would stick to working in cafes and libraries. However, the desk is not so bad, it is comparatively lightweight.
======
whalliburton
I've been nomadic for about three years. Books stored at a friends place. All
belonging in my backpack. Never looked back. Working all over the world,
wherever and whenever, as long as there is a decent internet connection. I
highly recommend this to anyone that feels weighted down with their things.
Freedom in a certain sense.

------
iamdave
I'm going through this exact thing right now, after moving my things out of
the old apartment I'm downsizing to a studio apartment on the barebones. Less
stuff = less clutter = less distraction = more productivity.

------
pxlpshr
I went through this same issue when I moved to and from California.
Fortunately, my parents each have large garages so what I did was box up a few
'time capsules' of stuff that I might want later. I'm kind of a packrat.

As for your books, try selling them at a place like Half-Priced Books. Or post
a few bundles on craigslist of similar titles that you think someone might
want.

Or for a small tax break and charitable donation, just take them to good will.

------
keefe
I'd go ahead and keep the bed, since it is what you are accustomed to.

When I moved out to CA, I left half my stuff in KY. I'm about to downsize
again to lower the bar of "ramen profitable", so some of my stuff has got to
go.

I think our culture is way too obsessed with things. still, it's a capitalist
society.

So, here is what I would do :

1) Set aside everything you really need : no more than 20 shirts, 10 pants,
various accessories, the bed, whatever else you would be up shit creek
without. Set all of that aside.

2) Look through what's left. Can you sell any of it? You wardrobes at least
would certainly be sellable on craigslist. If so, do so. Get rid of the books
you haven't read in 5 years, unless you really loved them. Libraries do a
pretty good job of storing those things.

3) Throw out anything that you can't sell that isn't practically useful, if
it's a hassle to move it.

------
mattyfo
Try closing some doors, if you have stuff that you won't use or don't enjoy,
get rid of it. Otherwise be careful of ending up with too little stuff and
then realizing: "shoot I really need a can opener".

Also, chicks don't dig an apartment that looks like a dorm room and they don't
dig sharing a hammock.

------
ganley
The best bed compromise (IMO) is a futon mattress on the floor; during the day
you can roll/fold it up and store it, as the Japanese do.

As for books, I keep very few; I figure book storage is the library's job, not
mine.

------
eru
My back does not like hammocks. (And you would need a stand - or trees.)

